# LH spike this morning! How long to wait between BMS??



## yankeecat (Jul 16, 2010)

Last night DH and I had sex. This morning I got the LH surge - I think for the first time since weaning DS (who I am convinced was finally conceived thanks to acupuncture, AngelBumps' protocol plus lots of guaifenesin- THANK YOU!!). I've heard so many contradictions about having to wait, not having to wait for the sperm supply to build back up....anyone know?
Thanks!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Every other day will do great, as the sperm can live in the body for a few days.  Go too soon and the sperm dont get a chance to regenerate... go for the big bang and they die of boredom waiting !

Best of luck
Sheila


----------

